# Loginname oder Passwort falsch



## D!sAstA (22. März 2007)

So hallo, ich habe mir gestern natürlich wie viele andere Blasc2 runtergeladen und natürlich auch gleich installiert. Als ich dann meinen Loginnamen und das Passwort eingeben sollte wurde mir immer wieder weisgemacht, dass diese falsch wären.
Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das was mit meinem Superleeten Nickname zu tun haben könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



superleete Grüße


----------



## Edgehead (23. März 2007)

Dasselbe Problem habe ich auch


----------



## Gathok (23. März 2007)

hi ihr 2,

mir gehts genauso, wäre super, wenn sich jemand des buffed teams mal dazu äußern würde.

danke schon mal und haut in die tassen mädels!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatal-error (28. März 2007)

Moin,

Ich habe das selbe problem und auch noch keine Lösung gefunden !!

HELP


----------



## Regnor (28. März 2007)

fatal-error schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe das selbe problem und auch noch keine Lösung gefunden !!
> 
> HELP



bin an der sache dran und hoffe das ich den fehler bis zum nächsten patch behoben habe


----------



## Metran (28. März 2007)

Jaja ich muss mich leider zu euch Gesellen... xD


----------



## D4chef (1. April 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> Jaja ich muss mich leider zu euch Gesellen... xD




m2 hoffe das das update bald kommt


----------



## Feuerfalke (1. April 2007)

jo habe das selbe problem der sagt immer mitgliedname oder passwort falsch hilllllfe!


----------



## Metran (2. April 2007)

So,... wollt nur mal fragen wie weit ihr schon seit bei diesem Problem bzw. ob schon nachgeforscht worden ist woran es überhaupt liegen könnte..?!?! Und falls ja wie lang es nocht ca. dauern kann bis dieses Problem behoben worden sein wird?!?

lg v!Ru$


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2007)

Verwechselt bitte nicht euren von euch eingestellten Anzeigenamen mit dem Login-Namen den ihr bei der Registrierung angegeben habt.


----------



## Metran (3. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verwechselt bitte nicht euren von euch eingestellten Anzeigenamen mit dem Login-Namen den ihr bei der Registrierung angegeben habt.




YeaH Zam persönlich antwortet... *gg*... aber nein hab erm net verwechselt bzw hab schon beide probiert und es geht keiner. Mein Login is v!Ru$ liegts vl. an den Sonderzeichen oder so...?!?!


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> YeaH Zam persönlich antwortet... *gg*... aber nein hab erm net verwechselt bzw hab schon beide probiert und es geht keiner. Mein Login is v!Ru$ liegts vl. an den Sonderzeichen oder so...?!?!



Ja - Sonderzeichen sind noch ein Problem. Aber das wird zusammen mit dem BLASCrafter-Problem etc. gefixt.


----------



## D4chef (3. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - Sonderzeichen sind noch ein Problem. Aber das wird zusammen mit dem BLASCrafter-Problem etc. gefixt.



könnt ihr schon sagen wann das so ca sein wird?nur so ungefähr schätzungsweise wenn alles gut geht .... ^^


----------



## Edgehead (6. April 2007)

ich habe immernoch den Fehler und es liegt nicht daran das ich ein falschen Loginnamen oder Passwort eingetragen habe


----------



## Metran (10. April 2007)

Jaja bei mir auch =(.... und kann mir net mal nen andern buffed.de acc machn weil ich keine andere e-mail Addresse hab und neue mag i ma net extra machn.... -.-


----------

